# Goats milk



## Mrs Bennett (Aug 2, 2013)

Hi all. I was hoping to have your expert opinion on Goats milk for my 10 week old Peaches. ( I don't pick her up til 24th aug) :dance: 

My Breeder has sent me her diet plan and its as follows

7.30 dry kibble and a drink of goats milk

12.30 wet food no kibble or goats milk

17.30 cooked chopped chicken

21.30 a mix of wet and dry food and some goats milk.

Does this all sound ok to you?

Thanks in advance
Kelly xx:wof:


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

I would say no to goats milk .http://www.dogfoodadvisor.com/dog-feeding-tips/dogs-milk-dairy-products/


----------



## Gibbs Mom and Dad (Jun 3, 2013)

davetgabby said:


> I would say no to goats milk .http://www.dogfoodadvisor.com/dog-feeding-tips/dogs-milk-dairy-products/


Dave,

Are you sure that applies to "Raw" Goat's Milk?

The reason I ask is because the pasturization process destroys the enzyme in milk that helps digest lactose. Raw goat's milk should still contain that enzyme, thereby reducing the digestive problems associated with lactose intolerance.


----------



## Gibbs Mom and Dad (Jun 3, 2013)

Mrs Bennett said:


> Hi all. I was hoping to have your expert opinion on Goats milk for my 10 week old Peaches. ( I don't pick her up til 24th aug) :dance:
> 
> My Breeder has sent me her diet plan and its as follows
> 
> ...


Check back with your breeder and ask if the goat's milk is raw - i.e. not pasturized.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

you're possibly right John, my guru on nutrition is on holidays or I would have checked with her. It's just not familiar with me, that's why I say no for now. I can find out on the 13 th.


----------



## Mrs Bennett (Aug 2, 2013)

Thank you all for your replies  I will indeed check back with the breeder. She is a very highly recommended breeder here in the U.K. I just never heard of this before and I've done about 2 years of research :ranger: oh the joys of having a newbie I hear you all say :banplease: xx


----------



## Gibbs Mom and Dad (Jun 3, 2013)

Mrs Bennett said:


> Thank you all for your replies  oh the joys of having a newbie I hear you all say :banplease: xx


Not at all. I'm one of the biggest pains in a$$ on this forum and feel welcome. We all want best for our loved ones and are willing to help achieve it.


----------



## atsilvers27 (Jul 5, 2011)

I will be following this thread with interest.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

I posted before but I must have forgot to push the reply. Some breeders use goats milk to help in winging their pups. I don't however understand why she would recommend the milk later unless she wings them later? Maybe she just thinks its good for the puppys.


----------



## atsilvers27 (Jul 5, 2011)

Suzi you mean "weaning" not winging I think. Yes, I'm also curious why she would recommend goats milk after the puppy goes home.


----------



## Mrs Bennett (Aug 2, 2013)

Hi all:hug: I did check back with the breeder and she has informed me that she has done it for years since she had her first Havanese as this is what her breeder did. It is given as it is supposed to help the transition in weaning. It's is raw and so supposedly good for them. I have to start weaning her off it over a 2 week period when we get home so it's nothing long term. Xxxx


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

ok \I thought you were talking long term.


----------



## atsilvers27 (Jul 5, 2011)

That seems neat. That does make sense because typically when people first get their puppy, their teeth may not be ready for dry puppy kibble. I had to crush Hanna's kibble and mix it with warm water BC she couldn't eat it whole for the first two weeks or so. In the states, raw milk may or may not be illegal. In Connecticut it is legal but not in New Jersey.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

atsilvers27 said:


> Suzi you mean "weaning" not winging I think. Yes, I'm also curious why she would recommend goats milk after the puppy goes home.


 Yes Thats what I meant.:redface:


----------



## Mrs Bennett (Aug 2, 2013)

Apparently a lot of breeders do it here in England  I've had different breeds of dogs since I was a child and never heard of it:redface: I guess we all learn something new everyday. Thanks for the interest though xxxx


----------



## Lalla (Jul 30, 2013)

Mrs Bennett said:


> Apparently a lot of breeders do it here in England  I've had different breeds of dogs since I was a child and never heard of it:redface: I guess we all learn something new everyday. Thanks for the interest though xxxx


Hello, Mrs Bennett - I'm from England, too, and have never heard of giving any kind of milk to a weaned puppy. Why would one? 10 weeks is long past weaning, and dogs don't need milk, as I understand it?? it sounds really strange to me!


----------



## Tuss (Apr 22, 2012)

If the breeder sends you home with some of the goats milk then i would do it until it's gone, but otherwise I wouldn't bother. I'd just put some warm water on the kibble to make it softer. At 10 weeks the puppy is long past the weaning stage and shouldn't need any sort of milk. Sounds like way too much unnecessary work to me!


----------



## Ewokpup (Nov 3, 2012)

I saw something today about raw goats milk helping with allergies. I will have to see what the info was.


----------



## RoutineAvocado (Feb 6, 2013)

Sounds unnecessarily complicated and rigid to me. My pup ate kibble at 10 weeks and had been doing it for awhile. Sometimes I added a little canned pumpkin to help regulate her stools wile she was adjusting to the new environment.


----------



## kristin08 (Oct 11, 2011)

I just received a sample of Honest Kitchen goats milk with probiotics/prebiotics. It is a powder you mix up. I am trying it for my allergy prone Westie. He has not ever been able to handle any pre/pro biotics. I have tried several and he just vomits. We are on day three and no vomitting so far! Anyone ever heard anything about it?


----------



## Lalla (Jul 30, 2013)

I just don't understand why anyone would give a dog milk??? It's not even good for cats, I've heard, despite the common assumption that you should give cats milk. Re allergies, if for dogs it's anything like humans, the biggest culprit is wheat and other grains. Dog food manufacturers are at last waking up to this fact (human food manufacturers have got a long way to go) and there are plenty of gluten free diets out there, and far higher protein content than there used to be. If I had any problems with allergies then eliminating all grain would be my first step. Dairy can cause problems, too, so again, why milk of any kind??


----------



## Mrs Bennett (Aug 2, 2013)

Hi Lalla. It seems I've caused quite a stir with this one I may have not made myself completely clear. My puppy isn't yet 19 weeks old. She will be when I collect her. As I said myself I have always had dogs and never heard of giving them goats milk. I didn't know whether this was something of the norm with havanese hence the reason I asked. I'm not going to keep her on the goats milk my only worry is just stopping it completely once I get her home. My breeder has told me that a lot of people do it. I'm a little confused myself if I'm honest. Thanks for your response though and I hope your enjoying this English sunshine :thumb: xxx


----------



## Lalla (Jul 30, 2013)

Nice to have someone else from the UK on the same time zone! I see you are in Leicestershire - I'm in Oxford; my puppy came from Derbyshire....I thought picking her up at 12 weeks was quite late - all these books tell one how important it is to do this that and the other by 12 weeks, so one is reliant on the breeder longer than one would be with a large breed. But here you are picking your puppy up at 19 weeks! I'm even more confused, therefore, re the milk, but can quite see why you would want to make any dietary changes slowly - very sensible. It's odd, when you think of canine ancestry, that we should be so careful about introducing new foods, or taking something away - but maybe dog scavengers get sick a lot? Cuba was given bits of sausage at her class the other day, with no ill effect, having never (as far as I know) ever had sausage before. I do think that part of the 'don't mess about with the diet' edict is from manufacturers of dog food wanting you to stick with their brand, but perhaps that's being unduly cynical....oh, and the English sunshine is gorgeous, and hugely helpful with a small puppy!


----------



## Montgomery's Mommy (Jan 13, 2012)

Hmmm...never heard of feeding goats milk. However, I have learned that dogs have been naturally designed to eat food that has a moisture level of 70%. Feeding our puppies and dogs or cats dry kibble must be moistened otherwise our pets are having to go through their lives operating at a dehydrated state, even with making sure their water bowls are full. I was horrified to learn that I was doing this to my puppies. Not anymore.


----------



## Lalla (Jul 30, 2013)

Hello, Kelly - Montgomery's Mommy seems to have opened up this thread again, so I was wondering how you were doing? Is your puppy off the goat's milk now? I wondered, too, who your breeder was? I do hope all goes well and that you and your puppy are having a happy life!


----------

